# My son's newly acquired tow truck



## pirate_girl

Picture sent via email with the subject being "dat ass Mom"

Ohh, it's a new tow truck!

Whew!


----------



## Catavenger

Cool.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

This makes 3 that they have now.


----------



## tiredretired

Very nice. Good for him!!!   However, I drive a Ford so personally, I have no need of one of those.  Maybe all those Genital Motors drivers would be wise to keep his number on speed dial.  

Just joking of course.  Sort of.


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> This makes 3 that they have now.


Impressive.   That one is for the big boy trucks, isn't it?  (Mac trucks and commercial stuff I'm guessing).   Around here all the old wreckers that used to haul cars and passenger trucks have disappeared.  All are hauled on flat bed haulers now.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup! They do the _*big*_ jobs!


----------



## 300 H and H

pirate_girl said:


> Yup! They do the _*big*_ jobs!



Yes and they generate big bills to!

I had one of my Mack trucks quit running about 75 miles south of here. Loaded trailer, 6 miles form destination. Since we had two trucks running together, we were able to get the loaded trailer off the disabled truck roadside. It was winter, cold as heck to. 

Had the big boy wrecker tow it home for $975.00. 

The mechanic I use had it running in about 10 minutes, found a relay switch bad that cost $25.00.... 

My $1,000 lesson for that day..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## tiredretired

300 H and H said:


> Yes and they generate big bills to!
> 
> I had one of my Mack trucks quit running about 75 miles south of here. Loaded trailer, 6 miles form destination. Since we had two trucks running together, we were able to get the loaded trailer off the disabled truck roadside. It was winter, cold as heck to.
> 
> Had the big boy wrecker tow it home for $975.00.
> 
> The mechanic I use had it running in about 10 minutes, found a relay switch bad that cost $25.00....
> 
> My $1,000 lesson for that day..
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Yep, it don't take much sometimes.  A bad relay, broken wire.  Expensive day, cheap fix.


----------



## MrLiberty

In my youth I worked for a towing company that had several of these.  I dispatched them on calls almost nightly.  We would tow the semi's into our yard and wait for the company to call and tell us where they wanted their truck and trailer towed.  It added up to a nice bill.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

just purchased new drive axle tires for 2 of our trucks 16 k for Michelins we might be changing brands.


----------



## waybomb

Snowtrac Nome said:


> just purchased new drive axle tires for 2 of our trucks 16 k for Michelins we might be changing brands.



Be careful.
Cheap may not always be the most inexpensive.
Michelin makes nice long lasting and quiet tires.


----------



## pirate_girl

Now they are at Wreckmaster training level 2/3 for two days.
In Rochester Hills, MI.
The only pics he sent me.


----------



## pirate_girl

So I got this photo from Ty this morning.
Said it was bad (yup).. BUT! both people survived and were walking around after.
Amazing.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Yup! They do the _*big*_ jobs!


 
 DAYUM Kewel!!!

So, when are we gonna see OHIO Death roads with your offspring starring on the weather channel?


----------

